# outlook xp mit drei pc's betreiben?



## officeserver (19. März 2007)

Hallo, wer kann mir bitte helfen?
ich suche eine kostengünstige bzw. kostenlose Lösung für meinen Betrieb.

Ich habe drei PC’s und drei Mitarbeiterinnen, alle arbeiten mit einem gemeinsamen emailaccount mit welchen ich nach aussen immer auftrete, ich habe xadsl als Internetzugang bei der telekom, als Emailclientprogramm wird Outlook XP verwendet.

Ich habe keinen Emailserver, diese Emails hole ich per POP3 von meinem Provider.

Da nicht immer alle Damen anwesend sind und nicht immer die selbe Dame am selben PC arbeitet, soll eine Lösung getroffen werden dass sämtliche Emails an jedem PC im Posteingang vorliegen oder zumindest der Posteingang zentral an einem logischen Laufwerk liegt und alle den selben vorfinden, das selbe sollte  auch für die gesendeten zutreffen, das heißt, auch alle gesendeten Emails, egal ob vom PC1, PC2 oder PC3, für alle sichtbar sein und dass auch nach diesem gesucht werden kann.

Zur Zeit muss man wissen an welchen PC  welches Email gesendet worden ist, dass macht das Suchen von gesendeten  Emails nicht leicht.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank für ihre Antwort.


----------



## woni (19. März 2007)

Das geht wie folgt: 
Unter Extras>Optionen>E-Mail Setup>Daten Dateien kann man ganz einfach den Speicherort der von Outlook verwendeten Dateien ändern.
Jetzt auf einem PC diesen Ordner freigeben, und mit den anderen PCs darauf zugreifen.
Funktioniert dann allerdings nur wenn der ""Haupt"-PC eingeschalten ist.
Am besten wärs dann halt über nen Server (wenn vorhanden)

MfG woni


----------



## officeserver (19. März 2007)

Erstmals danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Nun habe ich alle (pc1, pc2 und pc3.pst) *.pst auf einem PC hinterlegt, habe aber immer noch das Problem dass nur 1PC auf eine *.pst zugreifen kann. Wenn der zweite PC auf die selbe Datei z. Bsp. pc1.pst zugreifen möchte, geht das nicht.
Mit dieser Lösung kann man leider nicht eine gesamt pst erzeugen :-( bzw. schöner wäre eine pst für den gesamten Posteingang von PC1, PC2 und PC3 und eine pst für alle gesendeten


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. März 2007)

Hi

In den erweiterten Einstellung zum Mail-Konto gibt es die Option "Kopie aller Nachrichten auf dem Server lassen". Das könnte dein Problem lösen.


----------



## woni (20. März 2007)

Das würde das Problem für den Posteingang lösen, aber mit den Gesendeten Nachrichten funktioniert das meines Wissens nicht


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Linux: 
Fetchmail, Cyrus-Imap, Postfix um Deine mails abzuholen und per IMAP zur Verfügung zu stellen.

XP: 
Installier dir den Hamster.
Das ist ein kleiner Mail- und Newsserver der auch IMAP beherrscht. Von dort aus kannst Du mehrere Leute auf einen IMAP Account setzen und Dir die mails von extern holen kannst...


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo, kannst du mir das bitte ein bisschen genauer beschreiben, ich werde mir mal die Applikation Hamster installieren.
Vielen Dank...


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Hamster ist ein kleiner aber durchaus mächtiger Mailserver und ist für kleinste bis mittlere Anforderungen konzipiert. Am Anfang sieht das noch recht kryptisch aus aber laß Dich nicht abschrecken... 

http://hamster.volker-gringmuth.de/ und speziell http://hamster.volker-gringmuth.de/anleitung.htm sollten Dir absolut weiterhelfen. Falls Du grundlegende Fragen hast, such mal bei googlegroups oder frag hier


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo hier bin ich echt überfordert, ich fange mit der Beschreibung auch nichts an.
Gibt es irgendwo ein kleines Handout bezüglich der Einstellungen?

Mir ist vom meinen Internetprovider nur folgendes bekannt:

POP3: mailbox.aon.at
SMTP: email.aon.at
emailadresse: xxyy@aon.at
Benutzername: xxx
Kennwort: yyy

Nur wo stelle ich das ein, das nun die gesendeten und empfangenen einer Datei am Mailserver entspricht und dass an allen drei PC's gleichzeitig darauf hinzugegriffen werden kann?


Vielen Dank, für die Hilfe


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Eigentlich finde ich Volkers Seiten ganz nützlich und ich hab Hamster schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr... However, ich mach mal ein StepByStep *extra* für Dich 

Du brauchst hierfür die IP Deines Systems und ein ganz klein wenig Geduld.

1. Hamster installieren (als Pfad zum beispeil c:\server\hamster)
2. Hamster starten (c:\server\hamster\hamster.exe)
3. "Deutsch" auswählen und bestätigen

4. "Einstellungen" -> "Lokale Server"
4.1. "POP3" -> "An folgende IP binden" -> Die IP Deines Systems auswählen (nicht 127.0.0.1 wählen!) und die Maxmiale größe auf 2097152 (=2MB) lassen
4.2 "IMAP" siehe Punkt 4.1 (POP3) & den Haken bei "LOGIN" entfernen
4.3 "SMTP" -> "An folgende IP binden" -> Deine IP & SMTP Auth & Haken setzen bei: "SMTP Auth"  sowie "Message-ID erzeugen..." & entfernen des Hakens bei "Erzeuge züsatzlich..."
4.4 "OK" (jetzt sollte das Startfenster wieder zu sehen sein) ggf den Firewalls den Zugriff dauerhaft erlauben

5. "Einstellungen" -> "Benutzerverwaltung & Passworte"
5.1.a "Neue Gruppe", Namen eintragen (z.B. "Sekretariat"), bestätigen
5.1.b "Mail (POP3/IMAP+SMTP)" -> wählen von "Benutzer hat Postfach, Nutzung per IMAP-Client" & "E-mails senden erlaubt" aktivieren
5.1.c "OK" drücken 
5.2 "Sekretariat anwählen"
5.2.a "Neuer Nutzer", Namen eintragen (z.B. "AONUser"), bestätigen
5.2.b ggf vollen Namen eintragen, Ändern des Passwortes
5.2.c "Mail (POP3/IMAP+SMTP)" eine lokale Mailadresse eintragen (z.B: "AONUser.unternehmen", keinen validen Domainnamen!)
5.2.d bestätigen und je nach Bedarf mehrere User (z.B. für den internen mailverkehr) bei Punkt 5.2 fortfahren
5.3* Auf "admin" klicken und dort das Passwort ändern
5.4 bestätigen

6. "Einstellungen" -> "Mail: Server konfigurieren"
6.1 "Neu" -> Pop3Server eintragen (bei Dir wohl "mailbox.aon.at"), bestätigen
6.1.a "Bearbeiten" -> Userdaten des Mailaccounts einfügen (Benutzer = "xxx", Passwort = "yyy")
6.1.b "Standardbenutzer" -> "Ankommende Mails folgendem Benutzer zuordnen" -> User auswählen (hier "AONUser")
6.1.c "OK"
6.2 "SMTP-Einstellungen" -> "Maximale Sendeversuche je E-Mail" auf 10 setzen (mehr ist möglich aber nicht empfehlenswert)
6.3 "SMTP-Mailserver" -> "Neu"
6.3.a eintragen des SMTP-Servers (bei Dir "email.aon.at")
6.3.b Haken setzen bei "Anmeldung erforderlich..." -> "Bearbeiten" & Daten eintragen
6.3.c "OK"
6.4 SMTP Server anklicken -> "Wählen" (unter "SMTP-Server, welcher standardmäßig für...")
6.5 "OK"

7. unter "Lokale Server" -> "Start/Stop Mail Server (IMAP)" falls noch nicht aktiv
7.a jetzt wird eine Warnung gegeben, daß IMAP ohne SSL nicht den RFCs entspricht, und das ist auch gut so, aber zum Testen ignorieren wir das Ganze erstmal

8. Zum Schluß musst Du nur noch Deinem Outlook ein Konto hinzufügen, der aber nicht auf deinen Provider zugreift, sondern auf die IP des Servers den Du gerade eingerichtet hast. Die Zugangsdaten sind dort diejenigen, die Du als Benutzer im Hamster zugefügt hast.

9. Um Mails abzuholen solltest Du beim Hamster auf "Online" -> "Alle Server" gehen (damit holt der Hamster die mails ab und stellt sie per IMAP zur Verfügung)

Das wars *erstmal*

jetzt solltest Du SSL für den Hamster installieren: http://sites.inka.de/ximera/hamster.html#ssl
und Du solltest Hamster darauf trimmen, alle 5 Minuten Mails abzuholen und zu verschicken... folgendes Script (nicht von mir) hilft: 
	
	
	



```
#####mailaustausch.hsc#####

#!load hamster.hsm

HamMailExchange
HamWaitIdle
sleep( 300000 )
runscript("mailaustausch.hsc",false)
quit

#####mailaustausch.hsc#####
```

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir... wenn Du das geschafft hast, hast Du einen anständigen mailserver, der genau das macht, was Du Dir vorgestellt hast.

Last but no least: Meine Kontodaten kommen per mail, bitte unverzüglich zahlen


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Wahnsinn, danke für die   ausführliche Hilfe !!

Werd es gleich ausprobieren.

Zu Punkt 4.1

Ich habe von meinen Provider keine  fixe IP, sondern ich wähle standardmäßig mich über Benutzername und Kennwort (VPN)  ein.

Habe mir  jetzt aber vor kurzem einen Linksys Router gekauft, damit ich mich nicht dauernd auf jedem PC einloggen muss.

Kann ich diese interne IP-Adresse 192.168.1.100 welche ich vom Linksys DHCP bekomme verwenden?

vielen Dank, officeserver


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Ja genau die brauchst Du. Es ist absolut notwendig eine statische IP für den Server zu verwenden, die innerhalb des Netzes benutzt wird.


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo, ist ja gar nicht so einfach, bin jetzt bei Punkt 8 angelangt, welches Konto (type: Pop3, imap, http usw.) muss ich da hinzufügen?

Bei Punkt 4.3 SMTP  war ich mir nicht sicher, da habe ich auch meine IP eingegeben, ist das richtig?


Eine Spende ist auf alle Fälle drin


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Ja, bei 4.3 ist auch wieder die gleiche IP anzugeben. Hintergrund: Der Server horcht auf dieser IP und dem angegebenen Port, ob Anfragen reinkommen.

Bei deinem Mailclienten solltest Du jetzt IMAP angeben, denn der Account Deiner User läuft ja auf IMAP.


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo jetzt wird es kritisch:

Er fragt folgendes (das IMAP-Protokoll):

Ihr Name: AONUser
E-Mail-Adresse: AONUser.unternehemen

IMAP: mailbox.aon.at
SMTP: email.aon.at

Benutzername: AONUser
Kennwort: (hie habe ich das Kennwort von diesem AONUser eingegeben laut Hamster)

Habe ich alles richtig gemacht ?

Zuvor,  bevor  ich das Konto eröffnet habe, habe ich den "Hamster auf Online gesetzt" und es kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

2007.03.20 16:46:21 WAR {9bc} Verbindung zu mailbox.aon.at (Port pop3) nicht möglich, Fehlermeldung: " ("-ERR Could not determine server")"

Ein Wahnsinn  .....


----------



## Navy (20. März 2007)

Ich seh schon...
Also, bei Outlook trägst Du als Userdaten folgende ein:

Ihr Name: AONUser
E-Mail-Adresse: AONUser.unternehemen
IMAP: (Hier die IP Deines Servers eintragen)
SMTP: (Hier die IP Deines Servers eintragen)
Benutzername: AONUser
Kennwort: (Dein UserPasswort im hamster)
> Habe ich alles richtig gemacht ?

fast 

> 2007.03.20 16:46:21 WAR {9bc} Verbindung zu mailbox.aon.at (Port pop3) nicht 
> möglich, Fehlermeldung: " ("-ERR Could not determine server")"

Kommt denn Dein Server überhaupt ins Netz?

Wenn Du ICQ/YAHOO/AIM hast, dann gib mit mal Deine Nummer (per PrivateMail), damit wie vernünftiger kommunizieren können.


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo habe die Einträge IMAP uns SMTP auf meine IP-Adresse geändert, habe nur skype  mit dem alias kumi-it


----------



## officeserver (20. März 2007)

Hallo Navy, hast du auch eine Emailadresse, es wird immer schlimmer :-(

2007.03.20 17:34:40 Sys {600} Alle Aufträge sind gestartet.

2007.03.20 17:35:00 ERR {880} Fehler beim Verbinden mit mailbox.aon.at:

2007.03.20 17:35:00 ERR {880} Exception[ESocketError] Windows socket error: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht ordnungsgemäß reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat (10060), on API 'connect'

2007.03.20 17:35:00 WAR {880} Verbindungsversuch mit mailbox.aon.at gescheitert!

lg officeserver


----------

